# First time on Southwest Airlines



## DaveNV (Sep 20, 2009)

We're flying next week on Southwest Airlines for the first time, from Seattle to Las Vegas.  I know their boarding process is a bit different than other airlines, and I'm trying to make sure we know what to expect.  I've already reviewed their website for the info on how to check in and board, and think I'm clear about how that works, but I want to make sure we make the most of this experience.  We've also opted for the Early Bird boarding on our flight, hopefully to get a better seat.

For those of you who are experienced with how Southwest does things:  How do YOU do things?  Do they really board in the numerical order of boarding passes?  Is there a "better" place to sit once on board the aircraft?  Any seats to try and get, or any to avoid?  Any insider tips or tricks you'd care to share?  We're two adults traveling this time, no kids.

I've appreciate any insight you'd care to offer.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 20, 2009)

SW seats are 3 and 3 across.  The aisle seats are offset from each other - which makes it hard to talk across the aisle.  There are two bathrooms, one front of cable and one in the rear.  Can't "stand" and wait for the forward bathroom, which happens to be the slight larger one.

Plan on just about every seat being booked. The rear middle seats are the last to fill as people board.  More people seem to carry all their luggage with them, even though SW charges no fees if their weight is under 50lbs when checked.

Peanuts have been the only "snack" distributed my last 4 flights.  I usually bring a sandwich with me.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 20, 2009)

Early-bird or not, letter A - number 1, or not... Instinctively, you'll heard yourselves toward the gate by boarding priority. _Even on planes w-reserved seating, passengers do this._ When they call your group, you'll make a semi-organized stampede down the chute into the plane. Even if you want to put something in the overhead bin, throw something on the seat you want to claim.  I try to choose one that's either over or forward of the wings for less engine noise and vibration.


----------



## senorak (Sep 20, 2009)

Since SW has gone to the ABC "numbered seating", there isn't the "herding factor" that there was in previous years.  Now, they line you up by letter, (beginning w/ "A" group), and also by number....1-60, I believe.  While they do allow "pre-boarding" for those folks who need it, for the most part, the A, B, and C boarding is no longer the stampede/"staking out of places in line" that it once was.     They usually board by groups of 15 at a time.....A 1-15, A 16-30, etc.  I've always managed to get an A or B boarding pass, and never had a problem finding  seats together with my family.  Can't speak for the C grouping of seats.

As for snacks....we've had peanuts, pretzels, crackers, cookies, and packs of danish served, (free); along with beverages.  It seems the longer the trip, the more snacks you get.  

I do agree w/ the previous poster....many of the passengers bring carry on luggage....makes for a wait once you enter the plane.  The overhead bins fill up quickly.

DEB


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 20, 2009)

Dave, the boarding process is really pretty easy and straight-forward when you see it. When you get your boarding pass- either from home 24 (36 if you pay $10 extra) or printed at the SW kiosk when you check luggage (no charge to check the first 2 pp). After you clear security, (put away your ID, you're done showing it) you may want to lay in a substantial sandwich, 'cause there will only be peanuts on that short flight and not many of 'em.

When it's time to board, folks will line up at their number behind the A, B, or C sign. There are numbers that will correspond with the number on your boarding pass. The gate attendant will scan your boarding pass and you go down the jetway into the aircraft. Sit anywhere you want in the plane. There is usually plenty of space in the overhead, 'cause SW checks free. People are not trying to carry on bags for a 2 month cruise like they do on carriers that charge to check.

One thing extra- when you check-in online, you don't have to print your boarding pass right then- you can print it at the airport if that's more convenient. I've checked in from a criuse ship at sea or while in traffic using my smart phone. 

Have fun in Vegas!- Oops, just saw you were going to St. George. Have fun there, too.

Jim Ricks


----------



## danbee46 (Sep 21, 2009)

I've been on Southwest a number of times.  You were smart to go for the new early bird boarding.  Many times, when I checked in online and pressed the enter key exactly 24 hours before our flight I still ended up in the middle or end of the B group.  We just did the early bird for the first time and got A16 and 17 both ways.  The first 15 places are usually reserved for business customers and very frequent flyers.  On each flight we were able to get the exit row seats - only two on one side of the plane and three with extra leg room on the other side.  

Boarding is orderly - don't be afraid to line up in the proper place even if it means getting ahead of someone who might be standing next to your numbered place on line.  There is no rush by the passengers.  The gate attendant tells you when to line up and assures an easy boarding.  

Deb's posting was correct about snacks.  There is now a menu in your seat pocket with a list of what's available.

We have found Southwest staff to be friendly and courtious and, on some flights, downright funny.  For example, go to:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivjybzdXVmI


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Sep 21, 2009)

If you want more than a small bag of peanuts, take some food with you. I think Southwest is a great way to fly and convenient for us
Liz


----------



## shorts (Sep 21, 2009)

Passepartout said:


> When you get your boarding pass- either from home 24 (36 if you pay $10 extra) or printed at the SW kiosk when you check luggage (no charge to check the first 2 pp). Jim Ricks



So if you have paid the $10 extra you still have to go online and check in at 36 hours before your 1st flight? This also checks you in for your connecting flight correct?


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 21, 2009)

senorak said:


> As for snacks....we've had peanuts, pretzels, crackers, cookies, and packs of danish served, (free); along with beverages.  It seems the longer the trip, the more snacks you get.
> DEB



SWA serves free snack packs on any flight of 2 hours or more. That is more than most airiines do. The good thing about SWA is they will always give you more snacks and/or peanuts if you ask.


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 21, 2009)

BMWguynw said:


> We're flying next week on Southwest Airlines for the first time, from Seattle to Las Vegas.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave


 
I flew SW in and out of Seattle last week. I checked in 24 hours prior to flight time and got A seating. I printed my boarding passes from home computers/printers. You need your confirmation number to retrieve your boarding pass.

Arriving at the airports (SLC and SEA), I checked my bags at the SW counter. You need your confirmation number--it is printed on your reservation and on your boarding pass. You self-check at the touch screen and the attendant puts a baggage tag on your suitcase. At SEA the attendant takes your bag at the SW counter--easy. At SLC I had to take my tagged suitcase to the bag scanner myself. Don't know the procedure at McCarren.

Each flight I was offered a drink and two snacks: peanuts and crackers. You pay extra for alcohol and energy drinks. They don't accept cash but do accept credit cards. How long can you go without a full meal? If you eat before leaving for the airport or at the airport, you probably don't need to tote a meal with you onto the plane.

SW's boarding is easy. When you get to the boarding area you will see several tall pole-like structures with numbers printed up at the top. 1-5, 6-10, 11-15, . . . 26-30 are one side and 31 through 60 are on the other side. When your letter group is called, you go stand by the appropriate numbered pole. For example, if your boarding pass says A10, you go stand by the pole that says 6-10 at the top when the attendant tells the A group to line up, and arrange yourself in numerical order with the other four people at that pole. If you are in B or C group, you just remain seated and wait to line up when that group letter is called to do so. There were no A, B, and C lines as in years past. Each group lines up at the same poles only when their group letter is called.

It may sound complicated in print but in reality it is very organized and very easy. You'll see when you get to the boarding area.

Wanted to add that I prefer aisle seats.  I forgot to bring my noise cancelling headphones and really missed them on my return flight because of the two chatter bugs seated next to me.  I tried reading but couldn't seem to block out their conversation.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 21, 2009)

shorts said:


> So if you have paid the $10 extra you still have to go online and check in at 36 hours before your 1st flight? This also checks you in for your connecting flight correct?



Yes, you DO have to check in, and whenever you check in it's for all flights of that leg. Your boarding position will be after Business Select- (A 1-15) then in the order SW recieves the check-in. Not clear how it works if you pay for priority check-in and don't check-in within the 36-25 hr. window. Maybe that's something you pay for as you check in early..... Jim


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 21, 2009)

Passepartout said:


> Yes, you DO have to check in, and whenever you check in it's for all flights of that leg. Your boarding position will be after Business Select- (A 1-15) then in the order SW recieves the check-in. Not clear how it works if you pay for priority check-in and don't check-in within the 36-25 hr. window. Maybe that's something you pay for as you check in early..... Jim



I believe that the $10 fee is to allow you to check-in 12 hours ahead of the masses. If you you don't then you have wasted $10.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 21, 2009)

Yes, SW has it moments. 

Flying from LAX to Chicago nonstop May 2009, our flight had the travelling performers for HS Musical onbroad.  Never knew you could get 16 people partying in the rear gallery for a couple of hours ... looked like a very long line to use the bathroom  .Several rounds of drinks happened, lots of photos, Facebook, email addresses exchanged; it was a simple & fun flight reminding me of those contests for "How many people can squeeze into a VW Bug?".  Should of had music ... wait, we did have music! And dancing in the rear exit door area.

I "beaded" both SW crews flying home from Mardi Grais in NOLA Feb 2009.

I was recognized in June, 2009 by one of the "beaded" crew members and thanked with a commentery adult beverage, hugs and intro to the other cabin members while traveling with a nephew.  

Hope you have a safe trip with few delays and no lost luggage.


----------



## amanven (Sep 21, 2009)

This is a little off topic of this thread but since it was mentioned how the overhead bins fill up fast, I began to wonder how well Southwest stacks up against the other airlines when it comes to lost luggage.  Is lost luggage a frequent occurance at Southwest?  How well do they handle situations where they have lost luggage or sent it on another flight?

I have always tried to have everything our family of 4 needs for a week packed in 4 carryon size bags so that I could avoid the time lost waiting at the check in counter and at baggage claim but I am finding that carting all those carryons and hoisting them into crowded overhead bins can be just as annoying.  If I thought I could trust Southwest to not lose the luggage and not have a long wait at checkin, I might be more inclined to check most of our luggage.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 21, 2009)

vacationhopeful said:


> Yes, SW has it moments.



Last time I flew SW was on a short hop from JAX to FLL, a 40-minute flight.
'Cept a storm closed FLL, so we circled the Bahamas for over an hour.
Running low on fuel, we diverted to Orlando and stayed for another hour.
At FLL, all the gates were full so they kept us on the plane for another hour.
The 45 minute hop turned into 4 hours.  I kicked myself for not driving.
... Not that SW was at fault.


----------



## darcy (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a Companion Pass (I fly free with DH), so we fly SWA about once a month, sometimes more.

We usually get in the A group if we check in exactly at 24 hrs in advance; sometimes first half of the Bs.  I don't have any recollection of us not being able to sit together.  Note, however, that family boarding is after the A group and before the B group.  Unless I have a tight connection to make, I never sit in the front half of the plane, because I like to get away from yelling babies and kids who kick the back of my seat, and they tend to congregate toward the front.  Also, if you sit in a seat directly in front of another adult, it avoids the seat-kicking annoyance.

We do occasionally fly other airlines, and, I swear, it takes TWICE as long to get off the plane on the others as it does on SWA.

They fly exclusively 737s, so no gate-checking luggage unless you board very late and they are out of space.  But I think more people check on SWA since there is no charge.  Nowadays we don't check very often, but over the past several years, I don't recall SWA ever losing our luggage.

Have fun in Vegas!

darcy


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 21, 2009)

amanven said:


> This is a little off topic of this thread but since it was mentioned how the overhead bins fill up fast, I began to wonder how well Southwest stacks up against the other airlines when it comes to lost luggage.  Is lost luggage a frequent occurance at Southwest?  How well do they handle situations where they have lost luggage or sent it on another flight?
> 
> I have always tried to have everything our family of 4 needs for a week packed in 4 carryon size bags so that I could avoid the time lost waiting at the check in counter and at baggage claim but I am finding that carting all those carryons and hoisting them into crowded overhead bins can be just as annoying.  If I thought I could trust Southwest to not lose the luggage and not have a long wait at checkin, I might be more inclined to check most of our luggage.



We always check our bags as I abhor carrying stuff with me. We have never had a problem with our baggage on SWA.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 21, 2009)

John Cummings said:


> We always check our bags as I abhor carrying stuff with me. We have never had a problem with our baggage on SWA.



Same here re the no trouble with baggage.  Only I always check baggage because I carry stuff with me that isn't allowed as carry-on.


----------



## csudell (Sep 21, 2009)

*i love SW*

I used the early bird check in for my flight on Sunday.  

Right from SW's website:
We'll automatically check you in and assign your boarding position within 36 hours of your flight's departure - that's 12 hours before general boarding positions become available. 

http://www.southwest.com/flight/early-bird-faq.html

This means you dont have to rush to print your boarding pass.  And if you are with a group of people, only one person has to pay the $10.  I got A22 for Sunday's flight.  There were maybe 4 people that paid for Business Select.  

I fly SW whenever I can.  I have their credit card also.  Their employees are friendly and can be very entertaining.  One year it was someone's birthday on the flight and the crew made a crown out of a full roll of toilet paper and sang happy birthday.

I highly recommend Southwest.  SW is now cash free - drinks are paid with a credit card, if you are purchasing beverages.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 22, 2009)

csudell said:


> And if you are with a group of people, only one person has to pay the $10.


 It didn't work that way for us. My husband and I each had to pay the $10 and we were on the same reservation.  We were automatically checked in.  We just printed out our
boarding passes when it was convenient before leaving for the airport.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have no issue with paying extra for checked luggage. After all, it costs airlines money to handle and fly your cargo. However, I do object to junk fees like seat selection, exit-row seats or early check-in, none of which cost airlines anything. IOW, MHO is that SWA is heading in the wrong direction.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 22, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> I have no issue with paying extra for checked luggage. After all, it costs airlines money to handle and fly your cargo. However, I do object to junk fees like seat selection, exit-row seats or early check-in, none of which cost airlines anything. IOW, MHO is that SWA is heading in the wrong direction.



However, in my opinion, many of these "junk fees" are optional.  If you *want* certain seats, or early check-in, maybe you should pay for it.  But, in many cases people need to check luggage, and to charge additional for that to me is "junk".


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 22, 2009)

Luanne said:


> However, in my opinion, many of these "junk fees" are optional.  If you *want* certain seats, or early check-in, maybe you should pay for it.  But, in many cases people need to check luggage, and to charge additional for that to me is "junk".



I agree with you 100%. I have no problem with optional fees.


----------



## itradehilton (Sep 27, 2009)

Does anyone know if they have a limit to how many early bird boarding passes they allow on each flight? If business gets A 1-15 and early people get the rest of the A- boarding passes does everyone else end up with B and C?


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 27, 2009)

itradehilton said:


> Does anyone know if they have a limit to how many early bird boarding passes they allow on each flight? If business gets A 1-15 and early people get the rest of the A- boarding passes does everyone else end up with B and C?



SWA has a webpage dedicated to answering questions about EarlyBird Check-In.
http://www.southwest.com/flight/early-bird-faq.html#ebQuestion2

There is no limit and you are not guaranteed an A-pass. Their only promise is that you'll get a better position than the peeps who do not buy it. "A" pass priority goes to Business Select, Rewards A-List, and among the EarlyBirders, to Anytime Fares. OTOH, as others have mentioned, quite likely that you'll be in rarified company and have no problem scoring an "A" pass.

"All animals are equal, but some animals are more equal than others" -- George Orwell.


----------



## jamstew (Sep 27, 2009)

I've personally never been on a SW flight where there were more than 5 business select passengers, and, from what I've read on other forums, people checking in on-line at 24 hours since early bird started are just getting higher-than-usual A passes. I think I've seen maybe on person post that they got a B. IMO, the majority of passengers aren't going to pay for business select or early bird.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 27, 2009)

*It was worth it on this flight*

At least, that was my impression.  The flight was nearly full.  We got pass number A17 and A18.  (A SWA clerk on the phone said EBB passes are assigned based on how long ago you paid for the Early Bird boarding.  Apparently we did it long enough ago to be near the front of the line. Quite a few people behind us also paid or EBB boarding.)  There was only one couple in the Business Select class, and a single man had A16 (who we think was probably an undercover Air Marshall), so we were the fourth and fifth people on the flight.

As luck would have it, the couple ahead of us took the two-seat exit row.  The Marshall sat in the front row aisle seat, closest to the cockpit.  We opted for seats about a third of the way back, and took the aisle and window seats.  As the flight filled up, every window and aisle seat was filled, and most of the center seats.  We were far enough back, or looked "mean enough" that nobody asked to sit between us.  

I think if I knew I'd be able to check in close to the 24 hour mark, I probably wouldn't pay for EBB again.  After seeing how it worked, it seemed only needed if I couldn't check in then.  If I was going to be offline, as I'll be this trip - I'll be at the North Rim of the Grand Canyon with no Internet or cell service 24 hours before our return flight, paying for the EBB would be worth it, if only for peace of mind.

Someone asked if my flight from Seattle to Las Vegas originated in Seattle.  I think it did.  They said it was continuing on to Jacksonville.  If I'd been on that long of a flight, EBB would definitely have been worth it.  For a short flight like mine, it may not have been necessary.

Dave, at Villas at Southgate as I type this.  Pretty nice place.  I like this town.  Nice red rock views, too.  Going to Bryce Canyon tomorrow.  Can't wait!


----------



## Luanne (Sep 27, 2009)

You know, when my kids ask why we don't [pay the extra] to fly first, or business class, I tell them that coach gets there at the same time as everyone else.


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 27, 2009)

If several people buy the early bird, that will suck for the rest of us who don't want to pony up the ten bucks.  As it is, I have not had a problem with getting A seating.  So, I am asking everyone to not buy early bird.

Also, if _everyone_ buys early bird then what's the point? Even if most people buy early bird then, again, what's the point?  SW gets more 10 dollar premiums but people won't be getting any better seating because they'll all be checking in at the same time.


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 27, 2009)

Luanne said:


> You know, when my kids ask why we don't [pay the extra] to fly first, or business class, I tell them that coach gets there at the same time as everyone else.


 
I prefer first class because the seats are more comfortable and you used to get better food served on real plates with real cutlery.  

However, on SW there is no difference in seats.  They are all the same.  The only thing priority gets you is the chance to board sooner and have your pick of the many same-sized seats.  (and overhead if you need it).

Doesn't seem worth it to me, especially for short flights of under 2 hours.  Even then first class may not be worth it.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 27, 2009)

I agree on other airlines it is more comfortable to fly in the first class seats, and your meals are included.  But, I've never been able to justify the additional cost.  When I've gotten free upgrades, or used miles, fine.  But I'm not going to pay real money for it.   When you're talking four people, it's too expensive.  I'd rather use the money on something while I'm at my destination.

I did fly SW Business Select once.  It was because I was changing my flight at the last minute (like the day of the flight).  It was going to cost me to make the change anyway, and for about $10 - $15 more I could get Business Select which would allow me to board early, and get a free drink.  Otherwise I would have been in the C group for sure.  I also think if you fly Business Select you may get an additional 1/2 credit (but don't quote me on that).


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 27, 2009)

Luanne said:


> You know, when my kids ask why we don't [pay the extra] to fly first, or business class, I tell them that coach gets there at the same time as everyone else.



Actually first class does get there first because you are in the front rows.   

Once you fly first class it is hard to go back to coach. For us the big difference is the comfort. The free meals and movies etc., though nice, are not that important. Speaking of meals, when we flew first class back from Cancun to LAX this spring, they announced that dinner would be served and I jokingly said "Great, now we will get our fillet mignon". Well guess what, that is what they served and it wasn't too bad.

Usually we upgrade to first class whenever we fly Alaska Airline which we try to do as much as possible as Alaska is our favorite. Upgrades are easy to get and very reasonable on Alaska. Sometimes we will book first class directly depending on the flight length and cost. Whenever we fly Jet Blue we pay the extra $15 per seat to get the premium seats that are the first 6 rows and there is more leg room. We rarely fly SWA anymore because they either aren't price competitive or don't fly where we want to go. If we do fly SWA, we get preferential boarding so we don't need to worry about groups.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 27, 2009)

John Cummings said:


> Actually first class does get there first because you are in the front rows.



I probably should have said, all classes get there [period].


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 27, 2009)

Luanne said:


> I agree on other airlines it is more comfortable to fly in the first class seats, and your meals are included. But, I've never been able to justify the additional cost. When I've gotten free upgrades, or used miles, fine. *But I'm not going to pay real money for it*.  When you're talking four people, it's too expensive. I'd rather use the money on something while I'm at my destination.


 
Me neither.  When I've flown first or business it has been on DH's FF miles.  Wow, was I taken aback the first time.  Like John, I said once you've flown first class you can't go back to coach. But I have--many times.  DH always hopes for an upgrade and is not happy when he can't get one and has to fly back in coach with the "regular people."  It's a joke now.  Sometimes when we are flying together his tix will be upgraded.  Like a gentleman, he offers the seat to me.  I'd rather sit with him so we once asked an enlisted serviceman if he'd like to sit in first (ie trade seats) so DH and I could sit together in coach.  I thought it was a nice thing to do for someone serving our country.  Boy, did that raise a ruckus with another passenger who felt it should go down the upgrade roster for frequent flyers.  I guess he was correct about protocol but, sheesh, how selfish can you get?


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 27, 2009)

Luanne said:


> I probably should have said, all classes get there [period].


 
Not if you are blonde, beautiful, flying to New York and only purchased a coach seat.  In that case, first class does not fly to NY.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 27, 2009)

Rose Pink said:


> Not if you are blonde, beautiful, flying to New York and only purchased a coach seat.  In that case, first class does not fly to NY.



:hysterical:


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 28, 2009)

Rose Pink said:


> I'd rather sit with him so we once asked an enlisted serviceman if he'd like to sit in first (ie trade seats) so DH and I could sit together in coach.  I thought it was a nice thing to do for someone serving our country.  Boy, did that raise a ruckus with another passenger who felt it should go down the upgrade roster for frequent flyers.  I guess he was correct about protocol but, sheesh, how selfish can you get?



I think the other passenger was being a jerk. The first class seat was yours and you should be able to give it to anybody you want. I would have done the same thing as you in your situation.


----------



## JudiZ (Sep 28, 2009)

*Per Southwest*

Re: Early Bird

Cut and pasted from the SW web site:

We'll automatically check you in and assign your boarding position within 36 hours of your flight's departure - that's 12 hours before general boarding positions become available. While EarlyBird Check-in doesn't guarantee an A boarding position, it improves your seat selection options to help you get your favorite seat.

I'll let you know how it worked next week.

Judi


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 28, 2009)

We just booked r/t flights on SWA from Ontario, CA to Las Vegas. I can pre-board so I won't do the early booking option. I will check-in about 24 hours in advance so it will be interesting to see what group I get though it doesn't matter if you pre-board. The overhead bins thing doesn't matter to us as we never take any carryon items other than my wife's purse.


----------



## Bucky (Sep 28, 2009)

Luanne said:


> However, in my opinion, many of these "junk fees" are optional.  If you *want* certain seats, or early check-in, maybe you should pay for it.  But, in many cases people need to check luggage, and to charge additional for that to me is "junk".



We're flying SW to MCO next week.  Our daughter and her family are flying Delta I believe.  Well, to make a long story short the airline they are flying want $10 per bag each way for each bag checked.  We're taking their two bags on our SW flight for them since we can check two bags free for each ticketed passenger.  $40 is highway robbery to me


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 4, 2009)

I started this thread.  Here's the end result:

Our return flight today was about three-quarters full.  All aisle seats, and most window seats were full, as well as some center seats.  There were enough vacancies that anyone not buying the EB pass would still have some selection of where to sit.  It would depend on when they checked in, I suppose, to determine where they landed in the boarding line.

But again, as I posted earlier, in my case the Early Bird fee was worth it.  When I was eligible to check in for this return flight, I was at the North Rim of the Grand Canyon.  I had no way to check in.  If I'd been left to check in when I could get to a computer, I'd have been far back at the end of the line.  As it was, we again had pass numbers A17 and A18, the same number we had on the first flight last week.  Today there was nobody in Business Select or other priority boarding.  We were the second and third people to board the flight.  We took the two-seat exit row.  It was a nice flight home.

So having been one of the first to try this Early Bird thing, would I do it again?  I think if it was a long flight, or where the seat was important to my comfort, yes, I think I'd do it.  But on an average flight of relatively short length?  No, I probably wouldn't pay the extra money.  If I checked in close to the 24-hour period, I'd expect to be in a good boarding position.

As a side note, Southwest has shown me two very comfortable, well-run flights.  This was my first time flying with them, and I'm now a fan.  I'll certainly use them again.  From the SkyCap at the curb to the "Thanks for flying with us" farewell goodbyes from the flight crew, they were direct, courteous, professional, and on-time.  I've traveled a lot in my lifetime, and I'm not easily impressed.  Southwest firmly impressed me.

Dave


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 4, 2009)

Hope you are signing up for the Frequent Flyer number and then sign up for the credit card.  Between my flying to my timeshare vacations and washing my purchases thru the cc, I get 4 free RTs a year.


----------



## calgal (Oct 4, 2009)

My elderly parents are holding  senior fare tickets for a long SW flight after Thanksgiving. I think senior fares are not allowed to checkin on line, so maybe this is a circumstance where purchasing the EB checkin is worth it.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 4, 2009)

BMWguynw said:


> I started this thread.  Here's the end result:
> 
> . . .  Southwest firmly impressed me.
> 
> Dave


Dave, so glad you had a great flight and a great vacation.  It is always so nice for people to report back on their trips when they have requested information before going. Way to go!


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 4, 2009)

calgal said:


> My elderly parents are holding  senior fare tickets for a long SW flight after Thanksgiving. I think senior fares are not allowed to checkin on line, so maybe this is a circumstance where purchasing the EB checkin is worth it.



That is not true. I am a senior. What your parents need to do is get "age verified" on Southwest. First, they need to become Southwest Rewards members which is free and can be done on-line. Next, they need to send a copy of a government ID to Southwest to verify their age. I just made a copy of my driver's license on a copy machine. If you can't find the instructions on the SWA web site then just call them. It will take about 2 weeks to get "age verified". They only need to do it once and from then on they will be able to check-in on-line like anybody else for their Thanksgiving flights and all future flights. By the way, it is very rare that the seniors fare is lower than SWA's other discounted fares like the web fare. However the seniors fare is fully refundable and unrestricted. Being "age verified" will be required for EB check-in as well as the reason is to prove their age for the senior fare.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 4, 2009)

vacationhopeful said:


> Hope you are signing up for the Frequent Flyer number and then sign up for the credit card.  Between my flying to my timeshare vacations and washing my purchases thru the cc, I get 4 free RTs a year.



Hi Linda,

Yes, as a matter of fact, I did sign up for the Frequent Flyer number.  Doubt I'd use their credit card enough, though.  We tend to use the Alaska Airlines Visa for the same reason, since we fly Alaska more than other carriers.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 4, 2009)

Karen G said:


> Dave, so glad you had a great flight and a great vacation.  It is always so nice for people to report back on their trips when they have requested information before going. Way to go!



Hi Karen,

Glad to do it.  TUG has helped me so much, I'm trying to "pay it forward" a bit for others who may want to know the things I find important.  I'm by no means the expert others here are, so when I can contribute something useful, I try to do so.

Thanks for noticing.  

Dave


----------



## nightnurse613 (Oct 5, 2009)

Also, age verification is important for young children, too!I watched a program the other day where a couple was trying to convince the check in supervisor that their son was two or younger. They had NOTHING (probably because this kid was older than two).  It was pretty intense.  The agent finally told them to buy a ticket, provide proof of age and apply for a refund. They held the plane a couple of minutes at the gate so these people could get on - which I thought was very nice.


----------



## Kelso (Oct 12, 2009)

amanven said:


> Is lost luggage a frequent occurance at Southwest? QUOTE]
> 
> The only time we ever had a luggage problem was when our connecting flight was too close. It did not give them enough time to get it from one airplane to the other. I allow more time now in layovers.


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 12, 2009)

amanven said:


> This is a little off topic of this thread but since it was mentioned how the overhead bins fill up fast, I began to wonder how well Southwest stacks up against the other airlines when it comes to lost luggage.  Is lost luggage a frequent occurance at Southwest?  How well do they handle situations where they have lost luggage or sent it on another flight?



I have never had a problem with baggage on SWA. We always check everything as neither one of us likes to carry anything, especially if you have to change planes.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Oct 12, 2009)

John Cummings said:


> I have never had a problem with baggage on SWA. We always check everything as neither one of us likes to carry anything, especially if you have to change planes.



They misplaced a bag, on a trip from Reno last year.

It was on the flight home and they got it to us the next day.  No big deal.


----------

